# wo kann ich etwas über die sicherheit



## fw114 (17. Okt. 2008)

von ispconfig erfahren ?

ich habe bereits einen testserver mit ispconfig aufgesetzt und dieser läuft auch soweit...

allerings stelle ich vemerht fets, dass allemöglichen leute nach
*:81/login.php?err=999
suchen...

meine frage , wo gibt es infos dazu wie man ispconfig härten kann ?


----------



## Till (19. Okt. 2008)

Es gibt zur Zeit keine bekannten Sicherheitsprobleme in ISPConfig. Woher hast Du denn, dass so viele Leute nach diesem String suchen? Der einzige Treffer im deutschen Google ist Dein Beitrag hier im Forum und im internationalen Google gibt es dazu 5 Treffer.


----------



## fw114 (19. Okt. 2008)

von meinem webserver...
ist mir erst nicht ganz so bewusst aufgefallen. ( da ich mich vorher nicht mit dem thema ispconfig beschäftigt habe)

aber ich habe mir die logs von meinen kunden, sowie von meinen seiten dann mal genauer angesehen...
und siehe da...
in schöner regelmässigkeit werden die entsprechenden domains abgescannt.

[02/Oct/2008:02:25:16 +0200] "GET //zboard/skin/zero_vote/login.php?
[02/Oct/2008:02:25:17 +0200] "GET //bbs/skin/zero_vote/login.php?


variationen kannst du nach belieben einfügen...(ist auch nicht der kompellte quote aus dem log...

und das es ein bot ist...

"Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows 98

dürfte wohl klar sein...

zufall, andere baustelle insofern, dass nach einem anderen "produkt" gesucht wird ?


----------



## Till (20. Okt. 2008)

Ich vermute die Bots scannen alle php scripte ab. Das müssen noch nicht einmal bots sein die Passworte knacken sondern könne auch einfach nur die üblichen spam versender sein. Ich denke nicht, dass das ISPConfig spezifisch sein muss.


----------

